# What to eat before a Duathlon?



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

I have my first duathlon of the season this Sunday.

What should I eat the day before? The nigfht before? The morning of?

Any suggestions?

I hear pasta is good the night before, is that true?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.hammernutrition.com/hnt/1279/


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Toga Duathlon?


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

Eat whatever dinner/breakfast etc helps you feel best for training rides. Assuming you've ridden a bike or ran at some point in your life 

Races are nothing special, and nothing you eat will make you any faster.

-Physiojoe


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Beer.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

pretender said:


> http://www.hammernutrition.com/hnt/1279/



Thanks for posting that article. All of the stuff seems to be counter-intuitive. Like that hunger doesn't impede performance, and it stresses not eating 3-4 hours prior to workout. But I have noticed from experience that I actually seem to be riding better WITHOUT eating an hour or so prior to riding. I am going to start following this advice more heavily now that I've seen it in writing and see how it works for me.


----------



## kirbylee76 (May 17, 2007)

*sugar*

Hammer has some good ideas but when it comes to sugar they are pretty wrong.. for a short intense like a duathlon you want calories that will most quickly reach the muscle. I have raced bikes professionally for 12 years and sugar is your best friend in training and racing. I like to use a sports drink with some protein and maltodextrin for longer events and training but anything 1.5 hours or less I prefer a sports drink with a couple of types of sugars (dif. sugars absorb at different rates). Also sugar has been shown to help the uptake of water thus helping hydrate you faster (just keep the concentration to about 140 calories per 16-20oz of water.. too many calories and you will upset your stomach).


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

What are the run / bike / run distances? Is it a sprint duathlon or a longer one?


----------



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

It's real short, 2 mile run, 10 mile bike and a 3 mile run.

I just don't want to do the wrong thing.

Here's my plan.

Pasta the night before and just coffee the morning of. It;s a 7:30 race.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Norcoastal said:


> It's real short, 2 mile run, 10 mile bike and a 3 mile run.
> I just don't want to do the wrong thing.
> Here's my plan.
> Pasta the night before and just coffee the morning of. It;s a 7:30 race.


Sounds like a good plan. I avoid dairy and rich and/or spicy foods the night before an important race, keep it pretty bland. If it were me I'd carry some sport drink on the bike, wouldn't hurt to have a bit of water, sugar, and salt for a race that will (I'm guessing) last over an hour.


----------



## Norcoastal (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------

